# Who you callin' shrimp?!



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Its overpriced, its not acrylic, and I don't need it.... but I gotta have it!

I'm referring to the Mr. Aqua 12g. (36"long/ultra short and wide) I want to start a shrimp tank for the very first time and have a few questions. (close to 40 years keeping fish)

Is that a good shrimp tank?

Lighting - Satellite plus ok?

Plants - java fern and java moss doable? (attached to bogwood)

Filter - Eheim Aquaball? Canister with sponge filter on the inlet tube? I dislike airpumps.

Substrate - sand or fine gravel? A mixture?

Are your basic cherry red shrimps a good starter shrimp for a noob like me?

How many to start? How many is too many?

Tankmates - pygmy corys? Or better with nothing but shrimp?

Food - Hikari shrimp cuisine? Fluval shrimp granules? Algae wafers? Bottom feeder pellets?


Anything else I should know??? Thanks for all words of wisdom you throw my way.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is a perfect shrimp tank. Love the Mr Aqua tanks. Lighting is anything good for plants. Your plant choices are good but would add subwasstertang at some point. shrimp love that stuff. Wood is good also. Cherries are good to start with, but just about any Neo will work. I started with Yellow. RCS are overdone. Start with about 10 or so. A while back I started with 24 and had 7 berried in the first week and about 250-300 after 2-3 months. I would make the tank a shrimp only tank. It is the only sure way to know they are not getting harrassed or eaten. Food is easy. I buy handmade stuff off of one of the planted sites and they also love flake food. Filtration is good, just be sure to watch the intake to not suck in baby shrimp. Sponge filters tend to work better, but I don't really like them myself. I use Ehiem filtration on two of my shrimp tanks.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

What would be a good brand of sponge filter? I am also setting up a shrimp tank with a ten gal. Also I have heard you can keep six shrimp per gallon? Not true?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check kensfish.com for sponge filters. I have also seen some at petsmart. 

I have had a few hundred shrimp in a 10 gal. Shrimp have very low bioload and don't affect stocking that much.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the info!

Subwassertang (freshwater seaweed) - never heard of it. I'll have to find some; looks very cool.

One last question - many sites recommend soft water and a pH of less than 7.2. Many say don't worry about it. My tap is 7.7 and very hard (220mg/l CaCO3 - 11dGh)
What is working for everyone out there?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 8.2 water that I cut with 50% RODI water. Gets me to about 7.6-7.8. GH is about 8-9 and KH is 5. I have been told you don't need that for Neos, but it works for me.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also add a school (9 - 10) of one of these:

Boraras urophthalmoides 
Boraras brigittae 
Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasboras

Great tank for these. Wish I had room


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Careful with the cpd's and shrimp, had to remove mine they were like sharks lol.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Oops, yeah my CPD's were in a tank without shrimp. But I have 9 boraras urophthalmoides in a Spec V with tons and tons of RCS so I know these are safe. I think the Chilis would also be OK, although my chilis are in another tank without shrimp.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

It appears to me that not a lot of stores carry shrimp. Anyone have a favorite mailorder site they like? Or can recommend a LFS in the Los Angeles area that has a good selection? Getting itchy to start my shrimp tank.

patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Botiadancer said:


> It appears to me that not a lot of stores carry shrimp. Anyone have a favorite mailorder site they like? Or can recommend a LFS in the Los Angeles area that has a good selection? Getting itchy to start my shrimp tank.
> 
> patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience patience


Amazing quality and fast shipping. Aquarium Shrimp, Crayfish & Lobsters | Freshwater Aquarium Crustaceans


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be awaiting pics!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't go with azgardens. They don't have the best rep. I would try and go to plantedtank.net and see if you find a local shipper. Although, shrimp usually have no issues with 3-4 days as long as the weather is not extreme.


----------

